# /waves



## Boofy

I missed you guys and figured I'd stop by every now and then like I used to, if you'll have me. For anybody that has joined since I abandoned ship, my name is Beth, I'm 22, frequently skittish, awkward and shy but a genuine friend should you find you need one. ^^;


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hi, Boofs. Welcome back


----------



## escorial

once you join you never leave


----------



## Schrody

Don't us ever leave again!


----------



## Boofy

You have my word, Schrods! Just keep the cookies flowing and I'm WF's forever. ^^;


----------



## Schrody




----------



## musichal

Hi Beth, I am one of the new joiners you mentioned, so I can't really say that it's nice to have you back and mean it... there's something wonky about that sentence.  No, I read back through it and it makes perfect sense.  :hi:  Hello!


----------



## Boofy

Hey there, Musichal! So much seems to have happened since I left and yet everything is warm, fuzzy and familiar. It's always nice to see a new face, anyway. Thank you for the warm welcome :3


----------



## Deleted member 56686

So Boofs, I looks like the vacation did you good. Hey are those elf ears? :lol:


----------



## Boofy

mrmustard615 said:


> So Boofs, I looks like the vacation did you good. Hey are those elf ears? :lol:


So close! Alas, the ears of a much shorter species most commonly referred to as Hobbits! It did me a lot of good, though I did miss you all a lot. Particularly you and Schrods, the most prized comedians of WF :3


----------



## Schrody

Look at her, M, just came back and already kissing our.... cheeks :mrgreen:


Just kidding, you know you're a sunshine of the Forum <3


----------



## Deleted member 56686

We missed you too, Boofs


----------



## am_hammy

Boofy cat!

Welcome home. We got new couches. Weee =)


----------



## TKent

The Boofster is back! Hot diggity  We missed you gal!! We'll take as much boof as you are willing to give us!!

And you have certainly gotten shorter since last time you were here if your avatar is any indication!!


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

*Frantic waves*

View attachment 8808



In your absence, I've completely divided myself at the molecular level to fill your space. Oh well. 

Now what to do with this double... 

lol, Welcome back!  I knew my allergies were bugging me about something, and it couldn't just be Mustard's dandruff! xD 

...And the wax doll you left in your old desk-chains looked VERY convincing, until one day I left the blinds open and it melted in the sunlight...


----------



## Boofy

Heya Ammy! Couches, you say? /pounce



> And you have certainly gotten shorter since last time you were here if your avatar is any indication!!


So that's why I can't reach the top shelf of the fridge anymore. My milk is taunting me from afar </3



> In your absence, I've completely divided myself at the molecular level to fill your space. Oh well.


I winced a little reading that. Sounds painful! I do hope you've not expended all your awesome on my behalf ^^;

I'll have you know, the REAL me would have melted in the sunlight twice as fast ;3


----------



## J Anfinson

Welcome back. Yes, we've been continuing forward, but everyone missed your enthusiasm.


----------



## Guy Faukes

I wondered where you went the other day. Nice to have you back, Boofs; we definitely could use more positive, bubbly folk around the forum to balance out us crusty ones


----------



## Boofy

I lost it at old and crusty! Pfahah. Aw, I missed this place so much. Happy to dole out the bubbly as I have much too much to contain it all in any case ^^;


----------



## Deleted member 56686

OMG! Boofy's turned into a cat (or is it a dog?). W-what is she? AAAGH!!!! :nightmare:


----------



## JustRob

Now we know why the temperature in Britain is rising so rapidly. Welcome back, not that you really went very far away.


----------



## Boofy

Boofy turned into Amaterasu, Musty... She can't decide on an avatar! ;__;

And heeeeeeeeeeeeello JustRob! I was hoping you were still mooching around WF :3


----------



## JustRob

Boofy said:


> And heeeeeeeeeeeeello JustRob! I was hoping you were still mooching around WF :3



Just lurking in the shadows. Don't tempt me out of them. We all have our moods. Much of my mind is currently elsewhere.


----------



## Boofy

I myself have spent too long in the shade. I'm afraid I can't leave though, lest people mistake me for an apparition. ;3

I start University in a couple of months and until then I am preoccupied (mostly) with my writing. Being in hermit mode has another unfortunate effect, wherein upon leaving the house my pupils scream at me for a good long minute before they consent to adjust to the marvellous sun we seem to be having in the North. It's just not Britain anymore. Where are my overcast days? ^^;

I hope I find you well, if preoccupied with other things :3


----------



## JustRob

We were in Northumberland last week and travelled back down to Kent on Friday. Apparently I packed all the shadows and took them away as we travelled. We were living in a castle. sleeping in a four-poster bed and being waited on by young men and girls, but now we have returned to reality, which may explain my currently taking refuge in WF. I must venture back to reality though before I forget how to deal with it. Yes, my angel and I are well but this hot sunny Kent isn't the one that we left when we went north.


----------



## Schrody

Which university, Boof?


----------



## Boofy

Only the University of Central Lancashire (uclan) ^^; I never studied academic subjects past GCSE level, choosing to train as a chef instead, so the only way I managed to get into university at all was by submitting my WIP and the poetry I wrote whilst on WF to academics there. They were impressed and I guess now I'm going to get my degree :3


----------



## rcallaci

welcome back boofy girl-you have been missed


my warmest
bob


----------



## Schrody

I'm sorry, I don't understand what you're studying; cooking or literature or...? Anyway, congrats! ^^


----------



## JustRob

Schrody said:


> I'm sorry, I don't understand what you're studying; cooking or literature or...? Anyway, congrats! ^^



Bookery maybe?


----------



## Deleted member 56686

I should let her answer but I think she's studying English


----------



## Boofy

Hah, bookery ^^;

Yeah I'm doing English Language + Creative Writing. Turns out I love to cook... juuuuust not professionally :3


----------



## JustRob

Boofy said:


> Hah, bookery ^^;
> 
> Yeah I'm doing English Language + Creative Writing. Turns out I love to cook... juuuuust not professionally :3



Surely you cook artistically though, although having just returned from a place where they put strange coloured blobs which taste of little around the plate we'd rather just have tasty food on a full plate.

So having read some examples of your work they felt that you'd benefit from learning the English language. Umm...


----------



## Boofy

I never liked the more artsy side to food, surprisingly. I was very much into cooking British classics using French techniques. If you're going to fork out for a meal, it might as well fill you up, after all ^^

I was just surprised the quality of my work was enough to get me in. I got A's in most subjects at GCSE level but despite all that I was scared into a less academic path because of the job availability. I mean, cooking jobs are everywhere ^^; 

I missed the boat on going to college and taking my A levels because of culinary school (most subjects available to adult learners are NVQ's and the like around here) and thought university was off of the table. Then my friend got into Preston and he told me to appeal to the academics (Which I didn't even know was a thing people could do!) and it worked. In four years I'll be 27 but I'll also be a little closer to my dream job :3

Until then, I'll stick with crafts fairs in my spare time and HOPEFULLY make enough money to finally learn to drive. So get off the roads while you can, guys ;3


----------



## Schrody

Boofy said:


> Hah, bookery ^^;
> 
> Yeah I'm doing English Language + Creative Writing. Turns out I love to cook... juuuuust not professionally :3



Got it


----------



## JustRob

Boofy said:


> I never liked the more artsy side to food, surprisingly. I was very much into cooking British classics using French techniques. If you're going to fork out for a meal, it might as well fill you up, after all ^^



Glad to hear it. We love to eat... juuuuust not professionally.


----------



## Mr mitchell

Hello Beth, remember me? Good to see you back on here. This place has missed your bubbly self.


----------



## Boofy

Heya Mr Mitchell. Of coooourse I remember you! Thank you for the warm welcome :3


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Oh no!!! Now Boofy's turned into a giant rabbit! RUN FOR THE HILLS!!!!! :nightmare:


----------



## Boofy

Unless you're secretly a radish Musty, you _should_ be fine. ;3


----------



## musichal

I'm openly radish.

Don't you hate it when people add -ish?


----------



## Schrody

mrmustard615 said:


> Oh no!!! Now Boofy's turned into a giant rabbit! RUN FOR THE HILLS!!!!! :nightmare:



RUN FOR YOUR LIIIIFE!!!! 



:mrgreen:


----------



## Mistique

Don't you think those little eyes in Musty's head look just like radishes? I don't want to get Musty in trouble - puts on her angel face - I'm just saying; that's what they look like to me! Not suggesting anything - puts the wings back in place - but if I was a rabbit I'd taste them!


----------



## Guy Faukes

Boofy said:


> I lost it at old and crusty! Pfahah. Aw, I missed this place so much. Happy to dole out the bubbly as I have much too much to contain it all in any case ^^;



Well, if you find a way to bottle it then case it, I think there's a pretty lucrative market for that.


----------



## Schrody

Schrody said:


> RUN FOR YOUR LIIIIFE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:



In case someone didn't get the reference - click


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Yeah, I'd run away from Captain Obvious too, Gee thanks :tongue:


----------



## Schrody

Well, there is a lot of youngins on this Forum, who might not know. Way to ruin everyone's mood 




:mrgreen:


----------

